# Film: Zehn Games, die in den nächsten Jahren verfilmt werden



## Lanni (21. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Film: Zehn Games, die in den nächsten Jahren verfilmt werden* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Film: Zehn Games, die in den nächsten Jahren verfilmt werden*


----------



## Chroom (21. April 2018)

Also das gezeigte Bild im Artikel zu The Division passt ja mal irgendwie gar nicht zur Story des Spiels.


----------



## Worrel (21. April 2018)

Fruit Ninja, Mario, Tetris, Minecraft, Sonic ... äh ...

Wie wär's denn mit Monkey Island, Prey (1), Mass Effect,  Deus Ex, Mirrors Edge, Remember me, ...
... ja selbst _Serious Sam _könnte ich mir sinnvoller als 100% Over-the-Top-Action Streifen verfilmt vorstellen als "Fruit Ninja".


----------



## Orzhov (21. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Fruit Ninja, Mario, Tetris, Minecraft, Sonic ... äh ...
> 
> Wie wär's denn mit Monkey Island, Prey (1), Mass Effect,  Deus Ex, Mirrors Edge, Remember me, ...
> ... ja selbst _Serious Sam _könnte ich mir sinnvoller als 100% Over-the-Top-Action Streifen verfilmt vorstellen als "Fruit Ninja".



Man braucht halt auch in den nächsten Jahren schlechte Sommerfilme.


----------



## Maiernator (21. April 2018)

Bitte nicht, die meisten reinen Spiel-Verfilmungen, also Spiele hinter denen kein Buch wie bei Witcher dahintersteht oder das stark von einem Buch beeinflusst wurde (Last of us) sind/werden meist ziemlicher Rotz und ja the road ist ein richtig guter Streifen und last of us ähnelt ihm an vielen Stellen. Nathan Drake ist eigtl nur ein moderner Indiana Jones, was im Spiel cool ist funktioniert als Geschichte kaum, siehe Tomb Raider. 

@Redaktion Es gab schon zahlreiche Pläne für einen God of War Film, als die Zeit reif war gab es aber die Kampf der Titanen Filme mit Sam Worthington, welche ja ein ziemliches Desaster waren und dann hat man die Projekte darum erstmal aufs Eis gelegt bzw wollte auch keine Konkurrenz bringen, in einem Genre das ordentlich ausgelutscht wurde um die Jahrzehntwende.


----------



## Desotho (21. April 2018)

Ganz klar Pubg. Leute töten sich in tollen Actionsequenzen, ein paar krasse One-Liner und das für den Drehbuchschreiber eingesparte Geld investiert man in ein Hühnchen.


----------



## Dai-shi (21. April 2018)

Desotho schrieb:


> Ganz klar Pubg. Leute töten sich in tollen Actionsequenzen, ein paar krasse One-Liner und das für den Drehbuchschreiber eingesparte Geld investiert man in ein Hühnchen.



Ganz toll wäre es, wenn sie die Cheater mit verfilmen würden. Dann würden die Darsteller schon am Fallschirm tot geboxt ^^


----------



## Jakkelien (21. April 2018)

Wünsche kann ma ja mal machen:
Thief, Hitman, Fallout, KotoR, und Vampire.
Spieleserien die sich gut verfilmen ließen.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. April 2018)

Da gibt es so viele Spiele mit schöner Story (viele wurden ja schon aufgezählt) und dann kommt man mit Minecraft, Fruit Ninja und Tetris daher? Das ist aus meiner Sicht einfach nur traurig.


----------



## Lolmann23 (21. April 2018)

Aus Red Dead Redemption könnte man einen verdammt guten Western machen. 
Ansonsten wäre eine Verfilmung von Hotline Miami auch sehr interessant, am besten mit David Lynch als Regisseur


----------



## NOT-Meludan (21. April 2018)

Das Problem bei solchen Verfilmungen ist, dass man sich dem großen Markt "anbiedern" muss und daher etwas kompatibles für die Massen macht.
Da verfälscht man das, was die meisten Spiele für die Leute ausmachen und die Leute ohne Ahnung davon fühlen sich nicht wirklich angesprochen.
Assassins Creed hätte so viel Potential gehabt mit dem Film, aber es wurde einfach nur Unfug gemacht damit.
Und manche Spiele kann und/oder sollte man nicht verfilmen! Minecraft? Äh... wat? Das kann man nicht verfilmen, ohne das es was ganz anderes wird, als das Spiel und damit vergrault man sich die eigenen Spieler.... 

The Division hat so ein enormes Potential für einen wirklich guten und düsteren Film, aber ich bezweifel, dass es am Ende etwas gutes wird....
Bis heute bleibt für mich Prince of Persia die beste Verfilmung eines Spiels. Man hat sich der Story bedient und etwas eigenes draus gemacht, was auch ein Spiel hätte sein können.
Silent Hill ist auch in der Richtung sehr gut gewesen. Teil 2 wollen wir nicht erwähnen.
Oder die Mini-Serie von Halo war auch sehr gut, nicht ganz das was ich erwartet habe, aber immer noch verdammt gut.


----------



## Orzhov (21. April 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Das Problem bei solchen Verfilmungen ist, dass man sich dem großen Markt "anbiedern" muss und daher etwas kompatibles für die Massen macht.
> Da verfälscht man das, was die meisten Spiele für die Leute ausmachen und die Leute ohne Ahnung davon fühlen sich nicht wirklich angesprochen.
> Assassins Creed hätte so viel Potential gehabt mit dem Film, aber es wurde einfach nur Unfug gemacht damit.
> Und manche Spiele kann und/oder sollte man nicht verfilmen! Minecraft? Äh... wat? Das kann man nicht verfilmen, ohne das es was ganz anderes wird, als das Spiel und damit vergrault man sich die eigenen Spieler....
> ...



Vielleicht kann man ja auch mal nicht nur in Richtung Blockbuster denken, sondern auch mal Independent. Stellen wir uns doch mal einen Starcraft-Film aus Perspektive der Zerg vor.


----------



## Amelius01 (21. April 2018)

> Fruit Ninja, Mario, Tetris, Minecraft, Sonic ... äh ...



Animationsfilme kommen anscheinend bei der Masse gut an. Es gibt ja genug Beispiele dafür.


----------



## Wynn (21. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AhwGEa7507g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (21. April 2018)

Wenn man dem allgemeinen Verlauf von Spieleverfilmungen folgt, wird wohl nicht mal die Hälfte fertig gestellt.


----------



## zephir (21. April 2018)

Also irgendwie passt das Bild zu The Division nicht ganz zu dem was ich kenne und gespielt habe , geschweige denn zur Filmbeschreibung . Habt ihr euch in der Zeit geirrt ?


----------



## batesvsronin (21. April 2018)

Ich finde Max Payne müssten sie nochmal auflegen. Wenn die sich an die Story halten und gute Darsteller casten würden, kann das doch eigentlich nur gut sein.
Aus Bioshock ließe sich bestimmt was machen. Mit dem richtigen Budget, Drehbuch und Casting...


----------



## LOX-TT (21. April 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> *Hitman*
> Spieleserien die sich gut verfilmen ließen.



gibt es schon mindestens 2 Verfilmungen davon


----------



## Gemar (22. April 2018)

Und nur einer davon wird was, wenn es hoch kommt.


----------



## Jakkelien (22. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> gibt es schon mindestens 2 Verfilmungen davon


Keine "guten".
Eine passable und eine Abnormität.


----------



## Malifurion (22. April 2018)

Also was da kommt ist mal wieder was für die Tonne. Mass Effect hätte ich nix dagegen, wäre bestimmt nen episches Kinoabenteuer - wenn man sich an die ersten 3 Teile hält und ein anderes Ende schreiben würde. Ein Fallout wäre auch mal was sehenswertes oder ein Elder Scrolls. Nen neuer Doom Film scheint ja zu kommen, vielleicht sehen wir dann noch eine weitere Umsetzung von Bethesdas Franchises?


----------



## Orzhov (22. April 2018)

Was mich gerade etwas wundert. Niemand ist bisher auf die Idee gekommen Diablo zu verfilmen.


----------



## Worrel (22. April 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was mich gerade etwas wundert. Niemand ist bisher auf die Idee gekommen Diablo zu verfilmen.


Nun ja, es gibt mit den Cinematics von Diablo 2 ja schon einen fast-Film (den es übrigens auch auf DVD gab), der eine recht hohe Meßlatte vorgelegt hat ...


----------



## Orzhov (22. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun ja, es gibt mit den Cinematics von Diablo 2 ja schon einen fast-Film (den es übrigens auch auf DVD gab), der eine recht hohe Meßlatte vorgelegt hat ...



Mir wäre dabei weniger nach monumentalem Epos mit ewigen CGI Massenschlachten. Ich dachter an so etwas wie "Gruppe von Leuten wird ins Spiel gesogen, müssen Spiel bestehen um rauszukommen.". Also eher in Richtung Jumanji.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. April 2018)

Oha ! Kassengift at it`s best 

Mal sehen ob es einen der Regisseure den Kopf kostet.  Bei dem Trash kommt mir spontan "Die Schmudedelkinder" von 1987 ins Gedächnis gesprungen. Klar, keine Spielevorlage, tzrotzdem bemerkenswert schlecht ( nicht unbedingt meine Einschätzung  )
Hat damals Rod Amateau dazu "bewogen" seine Karriere als Regisseur an den Nagel zu hängen. nach dem Fiasko hat er jedenfalls wohl nur noch Drehbücher  geschrieben.

Ich fände es ja mal wieder interessanter aus* guten* Filmen  ein gutes Videospiel zu machen. Wim Wenders *Paris, Texas* hätte ich gern. Aber auch da gibt es wohl leider keinen Markt (mehr).


----------

